# Remington 1100



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Are the new 1100's better than the old ones?


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't know anything about the new ones, but I have one made in 1972 that I still shoot all the time. Never had any problem with it at all, except just replaced the rubber O-ring a couple of times in 37 years.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I would think so. The last one I had in the 80's I replaced the o-rings all the time, and the gas rings were made of stainless steel, which helped to do away with excessive gas deposit buildup.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Im not 100% why but my 20ga 3'' will cycle 2 3/4 (remigntons) fine, while my 3" 12ga needs another barrel with two gas ports to cycle 2 3/4 the 3" barrel only cycles the hottest 2 3/4 some of the time... My 20 got like this after going to a Remmy expert gunsmith. the 20 is 70's or 80's vintage the 12 probably 90's.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Also note my name...


----------



## g7777777 (May 17, 2008)

The ones I have seen are- particurally in the smaller gauges- not that anything is wrong with the old ones

regards from Iowa

Gene


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I had an 1100 12 guage and it was a pain in my A$$...Wouldn't ever cycle 2 3/4 cheaper game loads...It got expensive...Just my thoughts on it


----------



## Just Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

1100's area good gun for the price. The main thing you need to do is keep them clean. The gas ports tend to clog and the magazine tube needs to be cleaned to keep them funtioning.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I kept mine clean BUT I bought it used so that could have played a part in the issues I had with it


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

I have an older rem 1100 that I no longer hunt with but it performed pretty well as long as its kept clean. One of my hunting buddies shoots a newer 1100 and it performs well as long as its clean.


----------



## rocky hamman (Feb 4, 2010)

seems you like autos I was a goose guide for 15 years hunted about 60 days per year. used autos and pumps of many types best gun for the money and one that could shoot after the abuse of ricefields day in and day out was the remington wingmaster. the one I own now is 25 years old. believe it or not I just spent 85 dollars on it to get new slides and extractor first money I have ever spent on it. I do not and have not taken care of it never cleaned it except to spray oil and let it drip wiped it down and put it up for the next year,


----------



## Mossy835 (Feb 6, 2010)

Had an 1100 years ago as others have stated keep it clean especially in cold weather. Got tired of it not cycling. Got rid of mine in favor of a pump.


----------



## Fisherman (Apr 7, 2010)

have a new 1100 28 gauge and love the thing. Bought it for my son to use in a few years and think he may have to buy his own. Action seems better than my older 12 gauge


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

My first gun was a 1100. I purchased a new 1187 a few years ago and was very pleased with it! I moved on to an Xtrema 2 this year and its a night and day difference. Of course the price is too... But yea the rem 1100 and 1187 are good guns...


----------

